# statt Urlaub....



## Vera44 (3. Okt. 2012)

Hallo!

Heute haben wir das letzte Schiebeelement an der Terrasse montiert. Noch ist es eine Baustelle
aber es wird. Dafür habe ich dieses Jahr gerne auf den Urlaub verzichtet. 
Nun werden wir den "Innenausbau" fertig machen und dann mal sehen wie es davor weiter geht.
Ausschlaggebend wird der Bauplan von Naturagart sein, ob es nun noch eine Außenterrasse gibt oder nur noch eine Stufe. Der Plan sollte diese Woche noch kommen.
Auf jeden Fall spielt das Wetter beim Hobby Gartenteich Treffen 2013 keine Rolle -  wir werden trocken und warm feiern - egal welches Wetter uns beglückt. 
Ob der Teichumbau dann schon begonnen hat.... keine Ahnung.


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

W O W  Vera, klasse geworden dieser Wintergarten...
Dafür hätte ich auch auf einen Urlaub verzichtet, zukünftig hast Du ja die Palmen und die Bougainville direkt neben dem Liegestuhl. Tolle Nummer, die ihr da hingekriegt habt.
Wie soll denn der Innenausbau werden, habt ihr da schon konkrete Vorstellungen?


----------



## Bambus Mami (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Liebe Vera,

ist Dein Wintergarten wunderschön geworden... 
gratuliere!!!
Dafür kann man prima auf Urlaub verzichten!
Kannst ja mal Eva-Maria nach den besten Blumen fragen!

LG 
Kristin


----------



## Moonlight (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Wow,

kannste den wieder abbauen, zu mir bringen und bei mir wieder aufbauen lassen?
Der scheint genau über meinen Teich zu passen 

Spaß beiseite, dafür hätte ich sogar auf 2 Sommerurlaube verzichtet 

Mandy


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo!

Heute ging es weiter.....Werner hatte Nachtschicht und hat gleich nach dem Frühstück angefangen. Eigentlich war erst heute mittag geplant. Aber da es mittags regnen sollte haben wir mal eben umgeplant. Heute war die Abdichtung zwischen Hauswand und Dach geplant.
Zuerst gabs mal wieder jede Menge Dreck. Hauswand mit der Flex aufschneiden, zusätzliche Latten am Dach anbringen und die Formteile anbringen und mit Silikon abdichten. Leider hatte der Baumarkt mal wieder nicht genug Teile vorrätig. Somit fehlen noch 3 Stück. Aber die Vorbereitungen - Mauerschnitt und Latten - sind erledigt.
Für mich blieben danach noch die Putzarbeiten. Die Balken mußten alle abgewaschen werden damit der Dreck endlich ein Ende hat.
Der Strom ist auch gelegt, die Lampen an den Balkenträgern sind auch montiert.
Danach hat Werner noch das Seitenteil betoniert, da soll anschließend auch Laminat verlegt werden wie auf der Terrasse.
Jetzt ist es fast schon wieder "wohnlich".
Der nächste Schritt ist die Abdichtung zwischen dem Querbalken vorn und dem Dach.

Und die Außenterrasse wird es auf jeden Fall geben. Damit genug Platz für das Hobby Gartenteichtreffen gibt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

moin Vera,
*R Ä S C H P Ä K T*
Das schaut wirklich richtig schick aus,
weiter so!!!


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo Eva Maria!

Du schmeichelst, vielen Dank! 
Ich geb es an meinen Lieblingsbauarbeiter weiter.


----------



## Bambus Mami (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Moin, Vera,

der totale Wahnsinn! 
Schaut richtig toll aus!
Vor allem der Blick vom Wintergarten hinaus in den Garten!
WUNDERSCHÖN!!!!!!!

Grüße auch an den fleißigen Baumeister!!! 

LG Kristin


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo Kristin!

Werner beschwert sich gerade, er möchte das Bussi lieber persönlich von Dir!


----------



## lollo (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*



Vera44 schrieb:


> Der nächste Schritt ist die Abdichtung zwischen dem Querbalken vorn und dem Dach.



Hallo Vera,

wenn die Dachabdeckung Lichtplatten  wie diese hier  sind, könntest du dann Probleme mit Tropfwasser bekommen. 
Durch die Kühle und Feuchtigkeit in der Nacht, wird dann morgens wenn die Sonne aufs Dach scheint das Kondenswasser abtropfen.
Mit diesem Problem hatte ich bei meinem ersten Wintergarten auch zu tun. Sollten allerdings Hohlkammerplatten auf dem Dach liegen, tritt dieses Problem nicht auf.

Jetzt im noch nicht verkleidetem Zustand kann die Luft noch zirkulieren, was dann hinterher entfällt.


----------



## Vera44 (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo Lollo!

Ja es sind n o c h Lichtplatten. Allerdings haben wir erst am nachmittag die Sonne auf dem Dach der Terrasse. Die paar Wassertropfen lassen sich aufwischen, aber der ständige Dreck geht mir auf die Nerven.
Geplant und so ist auch die Dachkonstruktion ausgelegt, ist auf jedenfall Doppelsteg. Nur war mir das auf einmal einfach zu teuer bei fast 50 m².

Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## lollo (15. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo Vera,

einen großen Vorteil hat der Wintergarten in den Übergangszeiten (Frühjahr, Herbst) wenn dann die Sonne noch mal richtig scheint , dann kannst du das angrenzende Haus mit heizen.

Im kommenden Sommer wirst du dann bestimmt über eine Beschattung nachdenken.


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo!

Wir bekommen - im Sommer - erst die Sonne nach 13/14h. Wegen dem Hausdach und den Bäumen am Wald. Somit ist es nicht so schlimm mit der Stauhitze. Ein Sonnensegel hatten wir aber in diesem Jahr/bzw. im letzten Jahr schon. Nur der Teich hat den ganzen Tag Sonne.


----------



## Vera44 (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo!

Noch ein Zwischenbericht -  die Katzentür ist nun auch montiert.
Werner hat sich im "Fensterbau" probiert. Sind noch nicht fertig, die Seiten müssen noch ausgespritzt werden. 4 "Fenster" sind fertig, 3 muß er noch bauen.
Nun ging es aber noch draußen weiter. Die Außenterrasse ist ausgeschachtet, das restliche Granulat von der Innenbaustelle ist schon drin. Die Einfassung an Terrasse und unserem
"Sichtschutz" ist fertig.
Auf den Bildern sieht man wie es werden soll. Heute morgen kam der Schotter zu auffüllen.
Ich hätte nie gedacht dass unser Gundstück soooo einen Höhenunterschied hat.
Und das schönste an der ganzen Sache - der Schotter muß eimerweise durch das Wohnzimmer. Die ersten 30 Eimer hab ich schon mal abgearbeitet. Nun brauche ich ne Pause und warte bis Werner zu Hause ist.
Unter dem "Sichtschutzstrauch" liegt ein Vlies. Darauf wollen wir einen Zierkies machen. Wir sind uns nur noch nicht einig ob der nun hell oder dunkel sein soll. Und vor allem nicht so fein, unsere Katzen würden sich sonst freuen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kies unter Sträuchern? Ich habe Bedenken dass die hellen Steine sich wegen der Blätter, wenn man sie nicht gleich weg macht, verfärbt.
Anregungen werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## Vera44 (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

 nun hab ich auch das Gewicht vom Schotter - 5,1 Tonnen :shock


----------



## Joerg (17. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hi Vera,
dann sind es ja nur noch so ungefähr 225 Eimer, die durch das Wohnzimmer zu schleppen sind. :shock
Könnte sein gemeinsam ist das angenehmer zu bewältigen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

moin Vera, 
puuuhhhh... was für eine Schinderei!
Und keine Chance, daß irgendwie außen um's Haus rum.... mit 'ner Schubkarre...
vll. von hinten an den Garten ran?
Okay, ich kenne ide Gegebenheiten vor Ort nicht, deshalb verzeih' mir bitte meine Gedankenspiele, habt ihr Euch sicherlich selbst schon x-mal überlegt.:?


----------



## Vera44 (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Moin,moin,

Nee das geht leider garnicht. Wenn wir den neuen Teich bauen müssen wir den Nachbar fragen ob wir mit Bagger und 3-Achser über sein Grundstück fahren können. Ist zwar nur ein Wiesengrundstück aber... Eigentlich wollten wir das ja kaufen, eben weil wir nicht hinters Haus kommen. Leider hat der, obwohl er es uns versprochen hat, seinem Sohn überschrieben. Es ist kein Bauland, also für einen Oberstaatsanwalt ohne Nutzen. Da haben wir uns ganz schön geärgert. Ich hatte doch immer noch auf einen großen, schwarzen Rasenmäher gehofft.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo Vera 
zu Joergs 225 Eimer , zu viert und jeder gleich L+R einen Eimer läuft man nur 28 mal 

nach meiner Erfahrung sind es aber immer mehr Eimer als errechnet

aber so ist es nun mal wenns schön sein soll, muss man leiden 

dafür hat deine Baustelle dann eine Geschichte und man sagt nicht die Firma kamm und machte und ging

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Stimmt!

Sind aber nur zu zweit. Die Hälfte haben wir ja schon....

" Echt Handarbeit "


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Glühweinparty & grillen an ausgesuchte Freunde versprechen....
vorher müssen sie aber alle 5 Stunden schuften kommen


----------



## Vera44 (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Tolle Idee Eva-Maria!

Wenn das mal so einfach wäre.
Selbst mein Sohn kann nicht - verletzte Hand und Werner wird am 5. Dez. am Knie operiert, der sollte das eigentlich auch nicht tun.

ICH HAB MUSKELKATER!!!!!:shock


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Ich stelle mal wieder fest,
schön schiieeetttt, daß der Norden und das Saarland soweit auseinander liegen
Drücke Euch die Daumen, daß ihr diese "Monsterschüpperei" einigermaßen schmerzfrei in den Griff kriegt.


----------



## Vera44 (18. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Danke Eva-Maria, Du bist lieb


----------



## jolantha (19. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Vera, 
dafür wird es aber auch wunderschön, ich hätte gerne so einen Wintergarten, da ich aber ganz alleine bin,
schaffe ich das niiiieeeeee !


----------



## Vera44 (25. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Weiter geht´s!

Aufgefüllt und abgerüttelt. Die Auswahl des Zierkies.... wir haben uns für den ganz links entschieden, Granitsplitt.
Die Musterplatte für die Terrasse, Granit 60 x 60 cm -  werden so wie auf dem Bild verlegt, Die Teichfolie wird später unter die Platten gelegt und fixiert.


----------



## koile (25. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo !
Das sieht ja schon ganz gut aus, aber der arme Werner!!! 
Tag und Nacht wird er gehetzt aber er will es ja nicht anders

LG vom Rhein  Anne und Gerd


----------



## Vera44 (25. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo Gerd!

Seid Ihr auf einem Geburtstags-Trip? Viel Spass dabei......


----------



## koile (25. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Ei joo !
Mol een Wochenend  Wellness mache

schlüpfrige Grüße 
Anne u ich


----------



## Vera44 (25. Nov. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

hmmmm wie gudd


----------



## Vera44 (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo!

So, nun sind die letzten "Fenster" eingebaut. Zum Glück gibt es fertige Profile für die Wellen, somit ist es dort auch dicht. Der Temperaturunterschied von der Terrasse zu draußen beträgt derzeit 5 ° und noch ist nicht alles zu.  Der Granitsplitt unter dem Strauch, derzeit unter dem Schnee und nicht zu sehen, und die Teichabdeckung - eingeschneit


----------



## Vera44 (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Upps. da hab ich wohl die Bilder vergessen


----------



## Sveni (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo Vera,

ist ja prima geworden

Jetzt kann der Glühwein fließen

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

moin Vera,
da möcht' ich doch sagen... sehr gutes timing!!
Nun kann Euch der Winter nicht mehr gar so viel anhaben... auf der neuen Terrasse.
Den Rest schafft ihr dann auch noch....


----------



## Vera44 (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo!

Danke!

Ja das stimmt, gut dass Werners OP um eine Woche verschoben wurde.


----------



## Romy80 (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Das ist nicht über mich. Ich kann nie auf meinen Urlaub verzichten... Auch jetzt habe ich Anfang Februar 2 Wochen Urlaub und ich fliege mit meinen Eltern nach  Teneriffa - da freue ich mich schon )) Aber klar, wenn das gnaze Geld für Garten Utensilien verbraucht worden ist oder man einfach keine Zeit für einen Urlaub hat, oder noch schlimmer keine Lust, dann bleibt derjenige auch zu Hause.... Ne, ich finde, Urlaub gehört einfach zum Leben. Denn ich arbeite viel und einen gesunden Ausgleich muss sein. Oder? lg


----------



## jolantha (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*

Hallo Romy,
jeder wie er möchte ! 
Ich bin auch ein " Zuhause " Typ, Vera´s Wintergarten wäre mein Traum, Urlaub mach ich in meinem eigenen Paradies, und am wichtigsten ist, daß ich abends in *meinem* Bett schlafen kann


----------



## wp-3d (21. Jan. 2013)

*AW: statt Urlaub....*



Romy80 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht über mich. Ich kann nie auf meinen Urlaub verzichten... Auch jetzt habe ich Anfang Februar 2 Wochen Urlaub und ich fliege mit meinen Eltern nach  Teneriffa - da freue ich mich schon






So ein Mist, habe Flugangst, werde wohl nie einen Urlaub erleben.


.


----------

